# 2013 Altima 3.5l CVT Shuddering @ 18k kms!



## pfreiling (Dec 3, 2015)

I bought my fully loaded 2013 3.5l CVT Altima SL in January 2014 (end of year sale). Almost 18 months later and less than 18k kms and I have started to experience the same scary symptoms that several other 2013 Altima owners are complaining about.

Intermittent CVT Shuddering / Jerking. 

Normally occurs during lighter acceleration but can happen even at cruising speed. Also, I have notice it happens more when I am accelerating and turning a corner (like turning at an intersection or going around a curve).

It first happened about 2 months ago and very infrequent but now its becoming more frequent. I also feel like while driving the car is running on bumpy roads but i think its the CVT juttering as well. I thought maybe it was the Traction Control so I have turned it off but the shuddering happened even while it was off.

Then I did a GOOGLE search if others have noticed this and BOOM... I got tons of hits from people complaining about the exact same symtoms on CARCOMPLAINTS.com. link below...

2013 Nissan Altima transmission problems & complaints | CarComplaints.com

From this site, it is very clear from the massive spike of 2013 complaints coming into them vs other years and brands that the 2013 Altima is a high risk Future Clunker!!!

Several owners that have reported it have had their CVT's replaced under warranty or even out of warranty and the problem showed up again.

There are already 52 Transmission / CVT complaints for this model and year when there are none for the Maximum of same year and almost none of Altima in the previous year. 

I am taking my car in to get it checked and registering that I have the same problem to see what they are going to do for me. BUT I am now scared to even have this car that was my dream car for so long.

Looks like Nissan's CVT's have a defect - at least for this year and model. I hope Nissan will address this and at least step up and offer a CVT extended warranty to cover owners from this defect... OR FIX THE PROBLEM.

Anyone else having this problem too?


----------



## pfreiling (Dec 3, 2015)

BTW... if you go to CarComplaints.com that collects, tracks, and reports/graphs complaints received from all car owners that report their complaints... take a look at their list of the all time worst rated cars for problems...

Worst Vehicles | CarComplaints.com

The 2013 Nissan Altima is ranked as the 5th worst car on the market! What is even more embarrassing and FRUSTRATING for owners of this lemon car made by Nissan... the 2013 Altima made the top 5 list after only being on the market for TWO YEARS!! All the other cars on the list are much older vehicles.


----------

